# Goodbye Baby Boy



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*So, my aunty's horse Bananco died today. He died of old age, I learnt alot on Bananco. He was my life, before I got Chinga. Bananco was absoulty crazy, and unpredictable. I never felt like I truly loved him, now that his gone. He cantered off on me when I was younger, thats the only ride I remeber on him. Love you for life Bananco.*








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=514618&id=1271516909


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sorry for your and your aunt's loss.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you both


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Im sorry for you & your aunts loss, Maddie!! -hug-


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Gosh I will hold him and you and your aunt in my thoughts!!
Poor thing..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou guys


----------

